# Muhammad Ali KO's Brian London with 11-12 punches in 3 seconds



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

48 years ago on yesterdays date (Aug 6, 1966)  Muhammad Ali faced Challenger Brian London, the European HW Champ. It was Alis 5th Title Defense. 11 or 12 punches in 3 seconds = KO!

Video includes footage of Ali skipping rope and working the heavy bag.






I took the liberty of making 11 animated GIFs




















An additional 7 more animated GIFs I made of The Greatest in action (Skipping rope, working the Heavy bag, fighting, KO in Full Speed and SloMo). 


Enjoy!

THIS DATE IN HISTORY: Muhammad Ali vs Brian London (Aug 6, 1966) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn, Ali was fast

Muhammad Ali

Based on that clip I guess Ali meant it when he said



> If you even dream of beating me you'd better wake up and apologize. -Muhammad Ali


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice job, bro!

I remember that fight. They asked London if he'd fight him in a rematch. He said, "Sure. If you tie a fifty pound weight to each of his legs.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

Buka said:


> Nice job, bro!
> 
> I remember that fight. They asked London if he'd fight him in a rematch. He said, "Sure. If you tie a fifty pound weight to each of his legs.




lololol -- cool! thank you for that quote -- i want to edit my entry with that quote, may I credit you?


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Damn, Ali was fast
> 
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> Based on that clip I guess Ali meant it when he said



yes, mos def!


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> lololol -- cool! thank you for that quote -- i want to edit my entry with that quote, may I credit you?



Edit away, brother. Don't credit me, HE said it.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

Buka said:


> Edit away, brother. Don't credit me, HE said it.



By "credit" i meant i wanted to thank you for posting what London said - one of my principles/precepts - "Give credit where credit is due."


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 9, 2014)

Brian London still going as well. Still think Henry Cooper was the best of the English fighters at that time.


----------

